# Canon 60D or 7D



## cooldude (Dec 1, 2012)

I have found myself shooting sports a lot lately as well as portraits. Right now I have a Canon XS with a Canon 50 1.8 Canon 75-300 and Canon 18-55. I need to use the 50 1.8 for basketball for its low light capabilities(especially since my camera maxes out at ISO1600). The problem with this set up is that all of my pictures turn out very soft and unfocused. I am keeping my shutter speed up to where it should be and I have it on center point focus. I am assuming my problem is that the camera doesn't have an advanced enough focus system for the 50 1.8. So my question is whether it would be better to get the Canon 60D and use the left over money to get a Canon 50 1.4 USM or get the 7D. Another thing that I have been thinking about lately is the fact that Canon will be coming out with an update to these cameras sometime soon. I need to have the appropriate gear because I am going to be traveling with my school as the photographer for the basketball team.


----------



## Overread (Dec 1, 2012)

A few thoughts to consider:

1) The AF in the rebel cameras isn't top rate, but it should still be usable. I wouldn't be surprised however if the sharpness and focus issues you have are, in part, a problem resulting from using a wide aperture. The depth of field at f1.8 is very thin and whilst you are getting the light, you are also likely having a nightmare with the focus being just off the subject. Even going to a higher level camera body won't really solve this problem or make it any practically easier. 

2) Based on point 1 you might find that using a higher ISO and a smaller aperture helps you significantly with the focusing issues

3) Lens wise 50mm sounds very short for indoor sports. Even on crop sensor and with a good seat I suspect its tricky. You might be wiser to consider a 70-200mm f2.8 - 85mm - 135mm f2 - etc... Type lens. Giving you a bit more reach whilst still having a wider aperture. 

4) If you are still dead set on a new camera body then the 7D is it. If you're doing sports then you'll want good AF and the 7D has the best you can get for 1.6 crop sensor cameras. The 60D is good, but the 7D gives you an edge in both quality and also custom control over the AF system. The only other camera (barring 1D line) with a similar setup is the 5DMIII - which is likely the ideal camera for its AF system and high ISO performance - however I respect the fact that its well outside of your budget. 

Note that the 6D might (I stress the word might I don't know all that much about it) be worth considering. The fullframe sensors have always had an edge over cropsensor for high ISO performance though I've no idea how good the 6D AF is. It's also very new so its price is somewhat inflated from where it is likely to settle in the market  given a bit of time.


----------

